
Dan North on Patterns of Effective Teams - ekoutanov
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvs7VEsQzKY
======
ekoutanov
Superb, as always. Dan is a phenomenal presenter. Would recommend to anyone in
software engineering.

